# Ryobi Drill/Impact driver kit



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So i believe i mention at some point that some... lets say degenerate, as its the only word that comes to mind that typing wont get me banned, ran off with my old power drill, an older Kobalt li-ion model. As ive got a few projects that require the use of a drill, i went shopping today, and found the aforementioned kit. I havent yet had a chance to really put the gear through its paces, but here are my first impressions.

First off is price. At home depot, the kits running 129 and tax. For that price, you get the drill, impact driver, two batteries, a charger, a carrying bag and a few other bits and pieces. Funnily, this was the only kit i found in my brief search that even included two batteries, which was a huge plus. The price/gains ratio is rock solid.

Like i said, i havent been able to put the tools through their paces just yet, but i did mess around with them a bit. I will admit, some extra features id like to have are missing. My old drill had a light on the front activated with the trigger, as well as a belt clip, and most importantly a battery charge indicator on the battery. The new kit has none of those. Both tools are stripped down, basic tools, but for the price im not complaining. Thus far, both tools seem to be decent, battery life is rather solid and both tools perform as expected. The impact driver is actually the first ive used, and i must say i quite like it. Its quick and solidly drives screws into wood.

Ill try to add some more to this as i use the tools a little more, but my first impressions are very good. Again, theres not really any bells and whistles, but they are both solid tools. And for the price, at the moment im going to recommend checking them out if you need an inexpensive set.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

I looked at that deal but went with the ridgid version, mostly due to the lifetime warranty thing, but also at the time I purchased, the Ryobi was $149 and the Ridgid was on sale for $179. I now have a radio that I really don't have much use for lol, but I am happy with my set none the less.

Thanks for the introductory review. Hope it works up to your standards.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I keep forgetting to come back and update this...

Anyway, ive put both of the tools through a decent bit of use now just doing things around the house. No big projects yet, just small things. Anyway both tools are still spinning. Battery life is pretty good, the driver drives screws without issue and the drill, well, drills. I still miss some of the bells and whistles other models have though, particularly a battery status indicator of some sort. With these, you don't know how much charge the battery has until it dies, which is annoying. Its a small thing, but I do also wish these had a light on the end like most others do.

That said, I still like the set. It ain't pretty and it ain't fancy, but it'll get the job done without issues. Price is still excellent in comparison to near anything else ive seen, because it really does feel like the entire price went into a tools that works well at the basic level, instead of slapping a bunch of crap on a 'meh' tool to make it seem more premium.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I agree--I have a bunch of Ryobe drills and impacts---solid ,hard working tools.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I know my 'advice' is too late for you, but HD had the same Rigid drill/driver (w 2 batteries) around Christmas time for $100. I may sound like a Rigid rep, which I am not associated with them in any way. I'm just a happy Rigid customer. The lifetime warranty (which works) makes it a much better value than the Ryobi. My $0.02 for anyone looking for a future purchase.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

djg said:


> I know my 'advice' is too late for you, but HD had the same Rigid drill/driver (w 2 batteries) around Christmas time for $100. I may sound like a Rigid rep, which I am not associated with them in any way. I'm just a happy Rigid customer. The lifetime warranty (which works) makes it a much better value than the Ryobi. My $0.02 for anyone looking for a future purchase.


Never been too big on tool warranties. Ill admit its just personal history talking, but the few times ive gone for it its ended up being more of a pain trying to get the tool exchanged on warranty than it would be to just buy a new one. That, and im left having the same tool that broke on me last time. 

Im not bagging on ridgid, i promise, just warranties in general. I actually looked at the ridgid set when i picked up the ryobi, the ryobi was just cheaper at the time. I did like that the ridgid has some of the bells and whistles i like. I never thought id miss the belt hook quite so much


----------

